
Show HN: Pengram – Make AR annotations with your iPhone/iPad in less than 5 min - hwjwill
Hello HN,<p>We are Will, Bill, and Charles, the hackers and makers of Pengram (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pengramar.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pengramar.com</a>). While working in the makerspaces at UC Berkeley, we noticed areas of heavy friction with regards to onboarding, safety, and technical reference, so we decided to do something about it.<p>Pengram uses a combination of markers and augmented reality to allow people to both make and read contextual data effortlessly. Imagine creating spatialized annotations, engaging 3D instructions, or simple sticky-note reminders that others can access with a quick scan of a marker.<p>We’ve already begun to push our solution to many of the makerspaces around the Bay Area. Our goal is to get this onto every piece of complex machinery out there, so no one will ever have to “find a manual” again!<p>You can see an example of our prototype at work on this laser cutter machine: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;292876348" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;292876348</a><p>Our ask for HN community:<p>1. We are looking for feedback! Let us know how you feel about any and all aspects of our app - How smooth was the onboarding process? How do you feel about the UX? How often do you find a need to use it?<p>2. Let us know about your creative solutions! Do you leave notes around in your home? Do you create self-guided AR tours? How do you use your Pengrams?<p>How to use:<p>1. Start by installing the Pengram app on your iOS device here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1446229928" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id1446229928</a><p>2. Download and print the Pengram marker, be sure to be at 100% zoom: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pengramar.com&#x2F;pdfs&#x2F;marker.pdf" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pengramar.com&#x2F;pdfs&#x2F;marker.pdf</a><p>3. Stick the marker on something you want to add information to. Follow the in-app instructions to initialize the Pengram.<p>4. For more detailed information on the creation process please watch: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=fI_qrRE_Nf0" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=fI_qrRE_Nf0</a><p>Contact:<p>Feel free to reach us directly with your feedback and thoughts. Email: will@pengramar.com<p>Looking forward to checking out your Pengrams,<p>Will, Bill, and Charles
======
lemmybe
This is revolutionary and indeed a good way to avoid complexities with manual
annotations.

I promoted your product on this site. Good job

[https://steemhunt.com/@lemmybe/pengram-ar-next-gen-
assistant...](https://steemhunt.com/@lemmybe/pengram-ar-next-gen-assistant-
solution-that-allows-3d-instruction-in-ar?ref=lemmybe)

~~~
hwjwill
Thank you for hunting Pengram and spread the words!

